# كورس lte كامل



## amgda (21 مارس 2013)

كتاب رائع يشرح ال LTE
LTE-COURSE_Complete.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## eng.ali48 (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سموالمعالي (26 مارس 2013)

لا يوجد رابط تحميل


----------



## سموالمعالي (26 مارس 2013)

ارجو الافادة عن تحميل هذاوشكرا على جهدك


----------



## amgda (29 مارس 2013)

اضغط على الرابط 
وتتبع الخطوات هتلاقى التحميل


----------



## engineers_center (4 أبريل 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

